# great stuff and removable background



## radioman (May 31, 2009)

Is there a way to make a removable background with great stuff?


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes it should be possible. Taping plastic grocery bags to the exterior wall might allow you to remove the great stuff background. Because GS is fragile and because it expands and puts pressure upon the glass, you might have trouble removing the panel without breaking it. If you make it a bit smaller, by cutting it loose from the glass, you might have problems keeping it mounted onto the glass. 

You might consider another possibility. You could build a false wall or chamber and access your plumbing etc. from the rear. I am building a tank like this and am journaling the process here.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/40473-detailed-journal-colored-foam-tank-rear-access-artificial-vines-stumps.html

Be aware that photos in Post # 1 and post # 8 of the journal got goofed up by a software glitch in the Dendroboard server. Kyle is trying to resolve the issue, but the photos can be seen in the attachments at the bottom. The other pictures of the build are fine.

Dave


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

We build all of our backgrounds outside of the viv. We use eggcrate and have recently seen someone use rigid foam. After it is built place it in the viv and silicone all around the edges and do a bit of coco fibre. If you used the rigid foam insulation you could probably cut it so that you could get a friction fit. We silicone the edges so that water doesn't get in behind the background. It would still be removable. Cut the silicone and it will come out.


----------



## madwi (May 25, 2009)

I use a board the exact width and height of aquarium wall. Clamp a board standing up so it has a nice flat edge to expand against. lay wax paper down before spraying so the GS will easily pull away when its set. I use a small fine tooth saw to trim the foam to the exact size, using the edge of the board (that is to size of the wall) and use that for a straight edge to guide the saw blade. If this doesnt make sense ill try to snap a few pics of the setup.


----------



## tagobar (Mar 25, 2009)

Some years ago I`ve made decorations in tank with some eublepharis from GS and sand. I wanted to make that background removeable so I create framework from pleksiglaz and use GS on this.

Seems to me it will be better to create framework from eggcrete, construction will be stronger.


----------



## Aquaman78 (Mar 29, 2009)

another idea would be to use a non-stick cooking oil (like Pam) and coating the glass with this before applying the great stuff. The cooking oil is food safe thus would be safe to use in this manner. Use it sparingly and make sure you lay the viv on its back so that the great stuff doesnt run down when you apply it. Before you start applying the great stuff, take some hemp twine or similar and lay it in the bottom and when applying the great stuff, pull the twine up so that you have 'handles' to aid in removing the background once it's fully cured.


----------

